# "The faith" in the Bible



## InSlaveryToChrist (Oct 2, 2011)

I've decided to do a study on every "the faith" phrase in the Bible (found only in the New Testament). As many of you probably know, "the faith" can mean various things depending on the context:

(1) the _grace_ of faith, (2) the _doctrine_ of faith, (3) the _profession_ of faith. Those are the most common meanings, but I'm not sure if there are others, too. Also, I've noted that in regards to the doctrine of faith, sometimes the emphasis may be on a particular doctrine, say, the resurrection of the dead.

I'd be very grateful if you helped me to figure out as many verses below as you can. I'd appreciate some exegetical evidence for your answers, so, please don't just say, "Acts 3:16 = grace, Acts 6:7 = profession, Acts 13:8 doctrine," and so on. Also, if you see you agree with someone else's interpretation of a particular verse, please don't echo him/her. I'm not in a hurry in my study, so take your time to carefully consider the context before answering. Thank you in advance!

Act_3:16 And his name through faith in his name hath made this man strong, whom ye see and know: yea, *the faith* which is by him hath given him this perfect soundness in the presence of you all.

Act_6:7 And the word of God increased; and the number of the disciples multiplied in Jerusalem greatly; and a great company of the priests were obedient to *the faith*.

Act_13:8 But Elymas the sorcerer (for so is his name by interpretation) withstood them, seeking to turn away the deputy from *the faith*.

Act_14:22 Confirming the souls of the disciples, and exhorting them to continue in *the faith*, and that we must through much tribulation enter into the kingdom of God.

Act_16:5 And so were the churches established in *the faith*, and increased in number daily.

Act_24:24 And after certain days, when Felix came with his wife Drusilla, which was a Jewess, he sent for Paul, and heard him concerning *the faith* in Christ.

Rom_1:5 By whom we have received grace and apostleship, for obedience to *the faith* among all nations, for his name:

Rom_3:3 For what if some did not believe? shall their unbelief make *the faith* of God without effect?

Rom_4:11 And he received the sign of circumcision, a seal of the righteousness of *the faith* which he had yet being uncircumcised: that he might be the father of all them that believe, though they be not circumcised; that righteousness might be imputed unto them also:

Rom_4:16 Therefore it is of faith, that it might be by grace; to the end the promise might be sure to all the seed; not to that only which is of the law, but to that also which is of *the faith* of Abraham; who is the father of us all,

Rom_14:1 Him that is weak in *the faith* receive ye, but not to doubtful disputations.

1Co_16:13 Watch ye, stand fast in *the faith*, quit you like men, be strong.

2Co_13:5 Examine yourselves, whether ye be in *the faith*; prove your own selves. Know ye not your own selves, how that Jesus Christ is in you, except ye be reprobates?

Gal_1:23 But they had heard only, That he which persecuted us in times past now preacheth *the faith* which once he destroyed.

Gal_2:16 Knowing that a man is not justified by the works of the law, but by *the faith* of Jesus Christ, even we have believed in Jesus Christ, that we might be justified by *the faith* of Christ, and not by the works of the law: for by the works of the law shall no flesh be justified.

Gal_2:20 I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by *the faith* of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me.

Gal_3:23 But before faith came, we were kept under the law, shut up unto *the faith* which should afterwards be revealed.

Eph_3:12 In whom we have boldness and access with confidence by *the faith* of him.

Eph_4:13 Till we all come in the unity of *the faith*, and of the knowledge of the Son of God, unto a perfect man, unto the measure of the stature of the fulness of Christ:

Php_1:27 Only let your conversation be as it becometh the gospel of Christ: that whether I come and see you, or else be absent, I may hear of your affairs, that ye stand fast in one spirit, with one mind striving together for *the faith* of the gospel;

Php_3:9 And be found in him, not having mine own righteousness, which is of the law, but that which is through *the faith* of Christ, the righteousness which is of God by faith:

Col_1:23 If ye continue in *the faith* grounded and settled, and be not moved away from the hope of the gospel, which ye have heard, and which was preached to every creature which is under heaven; whereof I Paul am made a minister;

Col_2:7 Rooted and built up in him, and stablished in *the faith*, as ye have been taught, abounding therein with thanksgiving.

Col_2:12 Buried with him in baptism, wherein also ye are risen with him through *the faith* of the operation of God, who hath raised him from the dead.

1Ti_1:2 Unto Timothy, my own son in *the faith*: Grace, mercy, and peace, from God our Father and Jesus Christ our Lord.

1Ti_3:9 Holding the mystery of *the faith* in a pure conscience.

1Ti_3:13 For they that have used the office of a deacon well purchase to themselves a good degree, and great boldness in *the faith* which is in Christ Jesus.

1Ti_4:1 Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from *the faith*, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils;

1Ti_5:8 But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied *the faith*, and is worse than an infidel.

1Ti_6:10 For the love of money is the root of all evil: which while some coveted after, they have erred from *the faith*, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows.

1Ti_6:21 Which some professing have erred concerning *the faith*. Grace be with thee. Amen. The first to Timothy was written from Laodicea, which is the chiefest city of Phrygia Pacatiana.

2Ti_2:18 Who concerning the truth have erred, saying that the resurrection is past already; and overthrow *the faith* of some.

2Ti_3:8 Now as Jannes and Jambres withstood Moses, so do these also resist the truth: men of corrupt minds, reprobate concerning *the faith*.

2Ti_4:7 I have fought a good fight, I have finished my course, I have kept *the faith*:

Tit_1:1 Paul, a servant of God, and an apostle of Jesus Christ, according to *the faith* of God's elect, and the acknowledging of the truth which is after godliness; 
Tit_1:13 This witness is true. Wherefore rebuke them sharply, that they may be sound in *the faith*;

Tit_3:15 All that are with me salute thee. Greet them that love us in *the faith*. Grace be with you all. Amen. It was written to Titus, ordained the first bishop of the church of the Cretians, from Nicopolis of Macedonia.

Jas_2:1 My brethren, have not *the faith* of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Lord of glory, with respect of persons.

1Pe_5:9 Whom resist stedfast in *the faith*, knowing that the same afflictions are accomplished in your brethren that are in the world.

Jud_1:3 Beloved, when I gave all diligence to write unto you of the common salvation, it was needful for me to write unto you, and exhort you that ye should earnestly contend for *the faith* which was once delivered unto the saints.

Rev_13:10 He that leadeth into captivity shall go into captivity: he that killeth with the sword must be killed with the sword. Here is the patience and *the faith* of the saints.

Rev_14:12 Here is the patience of the saints: here are they that keep the commandments of God, and *the faith* of Jesus.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Oct 3, 2011)

*Bumb*


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay, I'll change the rules and make this simple for you. There are four options to choose from:

*(1)* the _grace_ of faith, 
*(2)* the _doctrine_ of faith, 
*(3)* the _profession_ of faith, 
*(4)* other <=== what?

Give the verse and the number, as simple as that (and if you chose number 4, then briefly elaborate on it). I'll save you from the burden of explaining the context (which would make this thread too long to maintain, lol), so I'll do it privately with some commentaries.


----------

